# NY properties



## Uscjusto (Oct 13, 2015)

Are the Hilton Club NY and W 57th both impossible to book?
I didn't see any availability at all for next year. What is the deal?


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 13, 2015)

Uscjusto said:


> Are the Hilton Club NY and W 57th both impossible to book?
> I didn't see any availability at all for next year. What is the deal?



Per the rules unless you are an owner you are not able to book those until 40 days out. That is one of the perks of being an owner. 

Regards


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 13, 2015)

*For Hilton Club NY:* Only owners can book there.
They can use ours, but we (unwashed masses) cannot use theirs.
See: http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resort/the-hilton-club-new-york/ - Travel Tips.

*For West 57th:* The club window is 44 days from check-out to 1 day b4 check-in.
Owners get exclusive booking from 1 year out to 45 days before check-out.
See: http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resort/west-57th-street-by-hilton-club-new-york-city/


----------



## Uscjusto (Oct 13, 2015)

Sounds like staying at one of the NY clubs is almost out of the question.  

There is no availability for The Hilton Club NY 44 days out, and limited (1 or 2 night stays in a studio) at W 57th.  
That really limits any travel to NY if you want to stay at HGVC.

:annoyed:


----------



## presley (Oct 13, 2015)

Uscjusto said:


> Sounds like staying at one of the NY clubs is almost out of the question.
> 
> There is no availability for The Hilton Club NY 44 days out, and limited (1 or 2 night stays in a studio) at W 57th.
> That really limits any travel to NY if you want to stay at HGVC.
> ...



You can look on RCI every day, too. Many people get short stays that way.
Or, you can book your home week, deposit it to SFX and exchange to NYC through them.


----------



## Uscjusto (Oct 14, 2015)

presley said:


> You can look on RCI every day, too. Many people get short stays that way.
> Or, you can book your home week, deposit it to SFX and exchange to NYC through them.



Please explain this process. Book my home week and how do I deposit into SFX?
Is this all through telephone?


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 14, 2015)

presley said:


> You can look on RCI every day, too. Many people get short stays that way.
> Or, you can book your home week, deposit it to SFX and exchange to NYC through them.



Yes use Rci for hgvc in New York. I have booked two separate weeks in NYC one with the Hilton club the other with west 57st. It "only" cost me 2 x 2400 points and of course the Exchange fees. Both weeks in What would normally be platinum weeks. 

The stays with hgvc in NYC "normally" gets available daily when we hit the 9th month mark. Some days there will be no availability other days there will. 

Regards


----------



## presley (Oct 14, 2015)

Uscjusto said:


> Please explain this process. Book my home week and how do I deposit into SFX?
> Is this all through telephone?



You can book your home week online through HGVC. 
If you aren't already a member of SFX, call them and tell them what you want to deposit. If it is a 2015 deposit, you may be too late to use them. If you have a 2016 week, they can accept the week and start an ongoing search for you.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 14, 2015)

Uscjusto said:


> Sounds like staying at one of the NY clubs is almost out of the question.
> 
> There is no availability for The Hilton Club NY 44 days out, and *limited (1 or 2 night stays in a studio) at W 57th.  *
> *That really limits any travel to NY if you want to stay at HGVC.
> ...



Hmmm, we stayed at West 57th St for 5 nites over Memorial Day weekend this year, before heading to the Marriott Aruba Surf Club for a week. It wasn't too hard to get West 57th St, just had to book one day at a time after midnight, but I snatched it.  Oh-yeah, great location.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 14, 2015)

Uscjusto said:


> Sounds like staying at one of the NY clubs is almost out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Take another look today, Thanksgiving week just opened up at W 57th.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uscjusto (Oct 14, 2015)

Good looking out!  
My wife is traveling to NY for work and we're going to let her employer pay for the hotel.  

I'll have to book HGVC elsewhere to use my 2200 expiring points this year.


----------



## FatPedro (Oct 17, 2015)

DH and I lucked out and ended up booking a studio at W57 for 8 nights in August this year!   So yes, it is possible to get into NYC.

We originally missed out on one night's booking out of the 8 due to an issue with Revolutuon; here is the thread if you're interested: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228848

Crypt keeper gave us hope and we kept checking several times a day for a few days and then there it was!  We ended up with 2 reservations hence 2 booking fees but that was ok as we got 8 nights and I tell you, location, location, location!  

In our case, faith, patience and luck got us through; hope it works out for you too.

Side bar: whilst we were at W 57, DH booked us for an owners update.  We were informed that when W57 is sold out, that they will be changing the booking system so that ONLY owners at W57 can book there = members not owning W57 will not be able to exchange in any more.  The reasoning? The owners there pay a premium (purchase price and MF wise) to own there, so it would be fair to those owners if only those who paid the price, gets to use the facilities.  

Apparently, the rooms they let us exchange into now haven't been sold yet by HGVC hence there are some but not many that are available for exchange.  I think he said that W57 is 95% sold (don't quote me on that, as it's been a few months and several bottles of wine since then!). 

They were starting to market Hilton Club, and yes, only Hilton Club members will be able to book there.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 17, 2015)

FatPedro said:


> they will be changing the booking system so that ONLY owners at W57 can book there = members not owning W57 will not be able to exchange in any more.  The reasoning? The owners there pay a premium (purchase price and MF wise) to own there, so it would be fair to those owners if only those who paid the price, gets to use the facilities.



I don't buy this.  They are going to protect the owners' investment by forcing them to use it or lose it every year, depriving them of any ability to exchange at all?  It sounds more to me like a salesman manufacturing urgency for you to buy in.


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 17, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I don't buy this.  They are going to protect the owners' investment by forcing them to use it or lose it every year, depriving them of any ability to exchange at all?  It sounds more to me like a salesman manufacturing urgency for you to buy in.



I don't trust that salesman either. Don't think they can change the exchange system. Maybe on new locations but not on current once. 

Sales men will say ANYTHING to get you to buy. Heck they would say they are planning a new resort on the moon if that would get you to buy. 

Regards


----------



## FatPedro (Oct 17, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> They are going to protect the owners' investment by forcing them to use it or lose it every year, depriving them of any ability to exchange at all?



Clarification: this is meant to protect the NYC owners interests by not allowing non-NYC owners to exchange in.  NYC owners can use it, borrow, bank, trade out, etc.  

So basically (in the future) if one does not own an HGVC NYC deed, one will not be able to book HVGC NYC.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 17, 2015)

FatPedro said:


> Clarification: this is meant to protect the NYC owners interests by not allowing non-NYC owners to exchange in.  NYC owners can use it, borrow, bank, trade out, etc.
> 
> So basically (in the future) if one does not own an HGVC NYC deed, one will not be able to book HVGC NYC.



How can owners trade out without non-owners trading in?


----------



## Helios (Oct 17, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> How can owners trade out without non-owners trading in?



That is an excellent point.  That would create an imbalance in the system.  Units outside NY would be used by more owners than the available units.  Units in NY would sit empty because their owners traded out.

The only way this can work is separating NY properties completely form the rest of HVGV (similar to Starwood's St Regis fractional ownership - I know this is an extreme comparison that is not apples to apples).  But, that would be a disservice to NY and non NY owners, IMO.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 17, 2015)

moto x said:


> That is an excellent point.  That would create an imbalance in the system.  Units outside NY would be used by more owners than the available units.  Units in NY would sit empty because their owners traded out.
> 
> The only way this can work is separating NY properties completely form the rest of HVGV (similar to Starwood's St Regis fractional ownership - I know this is an extreme comparison that is not apples to apples).  But, that would be a disservice to NY and non NY owners, IMO.



NY city units are deposited into RCI ... been to BOTH properties over the years on RCI exchanges. And they offer BIG money to attend a sales presentation ... like $200 in dining vouchers. 

Have also stayed in Manhatten Club, too

And Midtown 45 .. but via my internal Wyndham points..


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 17, 2015)

FatPedro said:


> Clarification: this is meant to protect the NYC owners interests by not allowing non-NYC owners to exchange in.  NYC owners can use it, borrow, bank, trade out, etc.
> 
> So basically (in the future) if one does not own an HGVC NYC deed, one will not be able to book HVGC NYC.



You were talking to a salesperson.  They are lying.  Period.

We have heard the same or similar lies tons of time here.  Go ahead an believe them if you wish, but I would bet any amount that it is a flat-out lie.

Kurt


----------



## FatPedro (Oct 18, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> How can owners trade out without non-owners trading in?



Apparently, those who buy NYC don't trade out often due to the high purchase and MF costs, which kind of makes sense (lie or not).  

For example: a 1/1 at W57, the MF's are $1966 for 7200 points = 27.3 cents a point.  This is higher than, for example, the Grand Waikikian in Honolulu, and Hawaii has often been sited as having higher MF's than, let's say, Las Vegas or Orlando.  http://hilton-timeshare.timesharebr...ton-west-57th-street-by-hilton-club-5450.html. 

Per Vacation Hopeful, some are deposited into RCI, and through personal research, some rooms are rented out through the Hilton hotels website to the general public.


----------



## FatPedro (Oct 18, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> You were talking to a salesperson.  They are lying.  Period.
> 
> We have heard the same or similar lies tons of time here.  Go ahead an believe them if you wish, but I would bet any amount that it is a flat-out lie.
> 
> Kurt



That I know of, (currently/in the past) one must own at Hilton Club NYC to book Hilton Club.  Seems W57 may/will be moving to that same model.  

We were offered a trade to the Hilton Club (at a cost of course), which apparently will continue with the past model on the future deeded sales.

The point of sharing this information with fellow Tuggers is to share what we learned.  Besides, why let facts get in the way of a good story...?  :hysterical:


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 18, 2015)

FatPedro said:


> Apparently, those who buy NYC don't trade out often due to the high purchase and MF costs, which kind of makes sense (lie or not).
> 
> 
> I believe that completely.  The lie is that exchanges won't be allowed.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Oct 27, 2015)

They say something different at each sales presentation.  They told me they were completely sold out at W 57 when I went to a sales presentation in October '14.  They were trying to sell me a unit at Hilton Club NY.  

In November of '14 I bought W 57 resale and Hilton did NOT exercise the threatened ROFR.  

We all know what they're full of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Oct 27, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> Hmmm, we stayed at West 57th St for 5 nites over Memorial Day weekend this year, before heading to the Marriott Aruba Surf Club for a week. It wasn't too hard to get West 57th St, just had to book one day at a time after midnight, but I snatched it.  Oh-yeah, great location.


Did you have to pay 5 reservation fees?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 27, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Did you have to pay 5 reservation fees?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



No you don't have to pay five reservations fees.  You need a changeable reservation, so Just book the first one online, and then call every day to add the additional day.  

Since the reservation system won't let you make the changes online, they won't charge you over the phone.


----------



## MelanieB (Oct 27, 2015)

FatPedro said:


> Side bar: whilst we were at W 57, DH booked us for an owners update.  We were informed that when W57 is sold out, that they will be changing the booking system so that ONLY owners at W57 can book there = members not owning W57 will not be able to exchange in any more.  The reasoning? The owners there pay a premium (purchase price and MF wise) to own there, so it would be fair to those owners if only those who paid the price, gets to use the facilities.



IMO this doesn't make any sense at all.  Once W57 is sold out, Hilton already has their money.  What possible incentive would they have to try to "protect the owners' interests" at that point?  If they were going to do this, they would do it *before* selling the units, so that they could use it as a sales driver for that location.

On the other hand, they do have a pretty powerful reason to leave W57 in the system: they have other new locations they are building and selling, and having a NY location available for trade makes it easier for them to market the new locations.  Not to mention that arbitrarily changing the rules like that would anger existing owners, hurting their reputation and their brand.  I have no doubt that Hilton would take the reputation hit if they felt the pay-off was worth it, but in this case i don't see anything in it for them.

So I'm in agreement with everyone else: most likely a flat-out lie.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't believe they're really sold out.  I think there's an ebb and flow of available units for sale.  I called their direct sales line and while they initially tried to steer me to purchase Hilton Club NY, once I expressed greater interest in W 57, units, discounts, and generous bonus points were offered to buy at the location that was initially sold out.

Or perhaps they just ROFR a resale when there's an eager buyer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 27, 2015)

It's possible both New York locations are technically sold out from a development phases.. i.e.  all of the initial intervals have been sold.. but of course HGVC still get units back into inventory via ROFR or when an owner upgrades to a different week or location.

They do offer full credit to owners that purchase something else...  Not sure how often that will happen in New York due to its high buy in,  but i guess an owner might decide they want to own elsewhere and trade in their week.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 27, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Did you have to pay 5 reservation fees?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Only one reservation fee, for the first nite/reservation. Then each nite that you add and additional consecutive nite, your just doing a change to the original reservation and you keep the original reservation number.  Pretty easy except for adding each nite after midnight PST (should have been 9:00 PST, which is midnight EST, but didn't work out that way).  I'm not a night owl. 




1Kflyerguy said:


> No you don't have to pay five reservations fees.  You need a changeable reservation, so Just book the first one online, and then call every day to add the additional day.
> 
> Since the reservation system won't let you make the changes online, they won't charge you over the phone.



That's not true, at least for West 57th St.  I did everything on line, after midnight, after a new reservation day was added, and the TS unit that I wanted was added.  If you wait and call HGVC the next day, the unit will probably be gone.

BTW, this is from the rules: 
"All Home Resort and Club reservations
booked online using ClubPoints at hgvclub.com
automatically receive changeable
option status and subsequent changes must
be made online. "

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 28, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> Only one reservation fee, for the first nite/reservation. Then each nite that you add and additional consecutive nite, your just doing a change to the original reservation and you keep the original reservation number.  Pretty easy except for adding each nite after midnight PST (should have been 9:00 PST, which is midnight EST, but didn't work out that way).  I'm not a night owl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I had trouble doing it online, believe i could see the room as available, but could not add it to my reservation, so just called to finish things up.

But your correct, would be better to do it all online if possible.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 28, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I think I had trouble doing it online, believe i could see the room as available, but could not add it to my reservation, so just called to finish things up.
> 
> But your correct, would be better to do it all online if possible.


I couldn't see any availability in Classic, had to use Revolution.

I just wish the units that became available each day showed up in Revolution consistently at the same time, each nite.  Before I made my reservation, that time would always be about 1 minute (or a few seconds) after midnight EST. At the time I made my reservation that time ranged from midnight PST to about 2 hours later. I wasn't getting much sleep for those 5 days, since I really wanted/needed those reservations.   But, availability was there, briefly.

Good Luck,


----------



## natarajanv (Nov 8, 2015)

*min 3 nights + 1 day at a time?*

don't you have to make the first resse a 3 night, and then add one day at a time every day? OR can you just create a 1 night resee and then add 1 day at a time. I thought the minimum has to be 3 nights?


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Nov 9, 2015)

natarajanv said:


> don't you have to make the first resse a 3 night, and then add one day at a time every day? OR can you just create a 1 night resee and then add 1 day at a time. I thought the minimum has to be 3 nights?







NY is a little different from the rest of the HGVC portfolio.  To avoid the house cleaning fee, I believe you must stay a minimum of three nights.  However, you can book as little as one night at W 57 St. if you don't mind paying the additional charge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

